# When it all comes together.



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Dog gets birdy. Tail starts wagging in that crazy fast way. Nose is in the ground. You know he is tracking a rooster now. You get your finger on the safety and gun at ready position. Then the dog locks up tight nose pointing into the thick grass. You take few steps into the cover. Wham a big cackling rooster flushes high and fast. Boom with the 20ga, the bird drops 50 yards from the flush. Dog takes off on the shot, marks the bird perfectly and retrieves it to hand. Cheers the good life.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it's great when it all does come together ;D, Myself and Ruby are a long way from being the finished article, but we have our days when everything "clicks",,however we both enjoy the learning curve immensely, it's great isn't it !


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ZZ - there R few things in life better than watching a great POINTER - with a V - 100mph on the hunt - goes 2 zero with the scent - not as elegant as a English pointer - but with a V what paw is up they could careless - locked down they R priceless !!!!!! - when a V gets birdy - eVen a blind man can C it !!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Hegy is now 13 months and its comin together bit by bit.

Loves the birds and their his pride n joy when he brings em back.

This was only his second full day out.

Lots of things still to work on, but it a real buzz watching things click! 


http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c4-feed-u&v=i1LIhl72UCU


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice looking country your hunting.


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats!! Just experienced it coming together for Roothee today as well! 2 rock solid points (20mph to zero in a foot - best brakes ever engineered!). 

Held perfect, one rooster down and solid retrieve that took a little coaxing. Other was a hen and had to let it fly. Both birds were perfectly wild and somehow she held them - points were just a few feet from the bird in heavy cover.

She wanted to chase, called off easy on the fly away and started to hunt again. So stinkin' much fun I can't stand it. Seeing them 'get it' is impossible to understand until it's witnessed first hand.

The happiness they show is something to behold.

Congrats again Zig Zag. Hope you get out again very very soon!


----------

